# i hate my maya wrap!



## krishnasakhi (Jun 8, 2005)

Really, I just can't deal with it...i hate constantly having to adjust the darn thing....I'm thinking of trying a hotsling...it seems SO much more user friendly....

My question...my newborn boy is just now hitting the 8lb mark....is he too small for the hotsling?


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Nope, he's not too small for the Hotsling. I'm curious about what is going on with the MW, though. You shouldn't have to constatntly adjust it. The fabric not being spread out in the rings can cause it to slip, though. You want the edges of the fabric to be at the outer edges of the rings. After threading, find the two edges and pull them away from each other.
I know you are frustrated, and I do think it's a good idea to try and have different types of slings. But the MW really is a good sling once you leearn how to use it. Here are a few tips and links:
http://www.friendlyvillage.com/lotso...ling/tips.html
http://www.thebabywearer.com/article.../SRNewborn.htm
http://www.zolowear.com/Wearing.aspx#2

Maya tips I keep handy to C&P:

1. Make sure the shoulder flap is open BEFORE you thread your sling. That means that if you wear your sling on the right shoulder, the edge of the open flap should be the bottom edge of your sling all the way across your back, and the inner edge coming up between you and the baby. If you wear it on the right shoulder, it should be the top edge all the way around. Otherwise, the body of the sling WILL be twisted, and twisted is not good.

2. Once the sling is threaded, find the outer edges of the fabric in the tail and pull them away from each other. You want the edges of the fabric to be the outer edges of the tail. The pocket will be on the front of the tail (facing out). That way when you need to adjust, you know the inner edge of the tail controls the top rail of the sling, and the outer edge of the tail controls the bottom rail.

3. Have the sling adjusted close to where you want it before you put the baby in, so that you mainly adjust the edges of the tail. Otherwise, you start with the baby really low and will likely pull the rings down instead of pulling the baby up.

4. Make sure the lowest point of the baby is no lower than your waist. If the baby is in a hip or T2T carry with feet out, make sure the fabric comes into the back of baby's knee so the thigh is up in a seated position, parallel to the floor, and the top edge is at least up to the armpits. The baby's butt should be slightly lower than the knees so they are really sitting down in the seat created by the fabric.

5. Before tightening, pull all the slack in the fabric around from your back and pin it to your side with the arm supporting the baby. Continue moving the slack over the baby so that by the time you actually pull the tail, all the slack is right up by the rings. Pull each section of the tail individually to tighten, and pull sidways. This will help you avoid pulling the rings down. This last tip (#5) is especially crucial in the hip or t2t carries with feet out.


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

OOOh great tips! I







my Maya Wrap, watching the videos really help too. Even if you think you know how to use a ring sling.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I'm another person who hated her Maya Wrap.







: It seemed like I could never get it adjusted right, and the fabric kept slipping through the rings. I bought a Hotsling and loved it! A few weeks later I also got a Wise Woman sling (I was about ready to give up on ring slings) and loved it too.

Good luck!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not denying that the learning curve on the MW can be steep. It has to be threaded exactly right, with the shoulder flap open first and the fabric spread evenly in the rings and the hemmed edges at the outer edges, or it won't work right. But, if you can figure it out or have someone show you hands-on, those things are fairly easy to do. It just takes a bit of practice, I guess. Incidentally, MW is making some design changes that are fab and will make it a much more user-friendly sling.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Yet another "can't get my Maya to work for me" thread.









I only used pouch slings with DS #1 and decided to give some other styles a try this time around. So far I just cannot get ring slings to work for me. The problem is the rings. No matter how I try to position Reese, the rings always end up touching him - pressing against his head in a cradle carry, or pushed against the side of him in a snuggle hold. That looks uncomfortable for him. But if I try to move the rings up higher on my shoulder, it's uncomfortable for me. If I leave more slack in the sling so that he hangs down farther away from the rings, I feel like he's hanging too low and I'm not getting the support I want.

I'm 5'2" and have a short torso - is there any chance that limited torso space is a factor in this? Any other shorties who have had success with ring slings? Wraps and pouch slings seem so much easier and more comfortable, no hardware to worry about. But I had really hoped to figure out how to breastfeed in a sling, and a ring sling seems like my best bet for that.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Jess, try this. I really think it will help you. The Zolo videos I linked to above are helpful, too.

Also, you might find that you like the RS better when the baby can sit up in the T2T and hip carry. But I loved in even with a tiny newborn. When I did the T2T with the baby's legs inside, froggy style, I brought the tail around like a thick rope behind the baby's head and neck across the top rail of the sling and tucked the end into the other side. I really never had the head bonking problem, and I'm only 5'3 (That's me in the link but those are AWFUL pics. I swear I'm not that rough looking, lol. Gotta re-take those!)


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks...although it looks like your link is broken. I'll have to search The Babywearer for it, it looks like it should have been linked to a newborn page?

And oops, I meant to post that as a separate thread, not as a reply to this thread. Probably better to put all Maya problems into one thread, anyway, huh?

ETA: looks like the thread isn't broken, I just needed to log in. Thanks!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I fixed it.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
Yeah, I'm not denying that the learning curve on the MW can be steep. It has to be threaded exactly right, with the shoulder flap open first and the fabric spread evenly in the rings and the hemmed edges at the outer edges, or it won't work right. But, if you can figure it out or have someone show you hands-on, those things are fairly easy to do. It just takes a bit of practice, I guess.









:

And very good instructions given by the above poster, too.

I have to admit I dealt out my fair share of cursing to our maya wrap in the beginning







Now, almost 3 years and another baby later, it is our most used carrier ~ hands down!

What I did is this: I committed myself to using it for one ENTIRE weekend, no matter what. No matter how frustrated I became, I would keep plugging along with it. Rethreading it as necessary, looking for help on the internet when needed. At the end of the weekend I had figured it out, and haven't had a problem with it since.
The learning curve *is* rather steep with the maya, but learning is well rewarded with unparalleled comfort and versatility in a ring-sling.


----------



## krishnasakhi (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm 5', the thing is...I have grown to hate it now...I've frequented the zolowear website and the threading tips do help but...the thing is such a pain to adjust....

Maybe I'll give the maya another whirl.....


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

What is happening when you try to adjust it? Do you have the shoulder flap open before you thread? Are the edges of the fabric at the outer edges of the tail?


----------



## maya's mama (Jul 4, 2005)

I hated my Maya Wrap at first as well, but now I can't imagine living without it. We got it when my duaghter was about 4 months and I just felt like I could never get it adjusted right. My husband and I both watched the dvd and studied the pamphlet that came with it. I finally gave up until a month ago when I decided to pull it back out. Now I take my 10 month old daughter in it everywhere I go. In fact she is peacefully sleeping in it as I type this. My friend also had the same problem and just pulled it out of the closet last week and started wearing her daughter in it. We both were not able to really get ours to work when the babies were smaller, but now can't live without them. I think they are great if you are wearing your baby on your hip. And I have received two compliments from people on the wrap in the last 24 hours. You may be able to get more use out of it when the baby gets a little bigger or if you can figure out how to wear your little guy now. Good luck with it.


----------



## krishnasakhi (Jun 8, 2005)

The thing is, I took it with me to Jackson Heights to do some Indian grocery stuff and put A in it...in the cradle position. The gods must have been shining down on me because I put him in, squished, and he fell asleep as soon as I started walking.

I keep trying to put him back in it because since we're out of the 2 week newborn sleep all the time anytime phase, he wants to be bounced to sleep. I have a toddler who I feel like I'm neglecting because of A's constant need to be bounced to sleep. That and it's doing a number on my back.

When ever I've tried to put A in the darn thing again...(I admit he's been a little upset already and the adjusting of the maya just INFURIATEs him.)...I think I"m not giving enough slack because his head bangs against the rings...I just can't get his legs wrapped around me right...maybe I should squish them too? I dunno, the thing is...the ring threading isn't such a big deal any more, it's adjusting the depth of the pouch and god knows what else.

I did use the wrap with my DD in the kangaroo position, she loved it and now my toddler wants to be carried in it in the hip carry too..

Question: Is there any way to tweak the wrap so I can carry my newborn in the T2T position?


----------



## SlingMomEsq (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krishnasakhi*
Question: Is there any way to tweak the wrap so I can carry my newborn in the T2T position?

I only do t2t with a newborn in the Mayawrap. I LOVE it for this purpose.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

To do T2T with a newborn, get the "pouch" all ready, then just hold the baby on your chest like you normally would and kind of just slip him down into the sling. His legs should be inside, froggy style. Make sure some of the inner fabric is between you and the baby so he's in a secure pocket. The top edge of the sling should be up around his shoulders. If you need additional head support, bring the whole tail (gathered together like a thick rope) around the top edge of the sling behind the baby's head, and tuck the end of it back into the top of the sling on the other side.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

krishnasahki, you're in Jackson Heights? i live in Woodside, almost JH! nice to see another mama in my hood.
you should come to a NYC Babywearing meeting. there is one coming up on saturday, I think. 3pm at Earth Matters in the LES, *if* I remember right. I won't be there, I am studying my butt off right now, but if you go I guarantee you will get tons of hands-on help from women who have mastered every sling carry. You will also see more different types of carriers than you thought possible. sign up here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCBabywearing/

ps I had a hard time getting used to my MW too, but then I used it every day for almost 11 mo. But there are easier slings out there, the WWS for one.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Another Maya hater. The OTSBH worked better for me. And a mama lent me her Kissasling. We've had a few fights...I think I finally







. I get sooooooooooo







when it gets twisted. I've been thinking about the WWS more and more....I think thought that a mama who raved to me about it is right. Its good for a first timer. I'm looking at soft carrier for 19lb dd.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I am not a personal fan of closed tails, but I have heard that people love their Wise Woman Slings. I could do that beofre I could do an OTSBH. I just don't like all that padding. I'm way too hot natured!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I think you can get it open. I think its extra on the site.







I'm really looking more towards two shoulders right now though, so I'm trying not to look. The OTSH *is* bulky;but, I could *sure* use it better than the Maya! It was spring. By summer I a mama lent me her Onbu to try and now a mama lent me her Kissasling to give RS another chance. :LOL We have our ups and downs; but, mostly getting along.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I seriously need someone to show me how to use my Maya wrap. I got it when DS2 was a babe and I never figured it out. It's gathering dust in my closet but I really want to figure it out for my #3.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Ashe--read my tips above and look at the links I posted--I think that should help a lot. Also, LLL and API meetings are great places to find hands-on help, or check the Maya site for a distributor in your area who can help you.


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

Honestly, I hated my maya wrap until dd was old enough to support herself, but from about 4 months on I went back to it and now I love it. I used a hotsling in the early months and loved that too.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funshine*
I'm 5'2" and have a short torso - is there any chance that limited torso space is a factor in this? Any other shorties who have had success with ring slings? Wraps and pouch slings seem so much easier and more comfortable, no hardware to worry about. But I had really hoped to figure out how to breastfeed in a sling, and a ring sling seems like my best bet for that.

I'm 5'2" with a short torso and I







my maya wrap! I've had a pouch sling and another ring sling and I haven't used them once since I got the maya wrap. I just wish I'd bought it sooner and not bothered with the others. It was a little difficult to figure out at first, but I watched the video and used it alot for a few days...then its been easy since! Sure a pocket sling, etc is so easy to use, but you can't beat the versatility of a MW. My 14 mo dd nurses and sleeps in it while we run errands, and I seem to be able to adjust it easily. Some of the pp listed some good tips, plus the video was very helpful too. Keep practicing, the MW is one of the best slings out there IMO.


----------



## krishnasakhi (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
krishnasahki, you're in Jackson Heights? i live in Woodside,

Actually I live in South Central Jersey, my Mom lives in Manhattan and we go to Jackson Heights pretty much every Saturday to do our grocery shopping.

Thanks for the link to the site. I'll surely go to the meeting. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## mom2amelia (Sep 17, 2002)

I've loved my maya wrap since ds was a newborn, but now, at 8 months and 20+ pounds I need more support for long wearing sessions. Only had the occasional twisting problem, but that was really my fault, not the wrap's. I'm sure I'll keep using it, but I think we'll get an ergo soon.


----------



## krishnasakhi (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm warming up to the Maya but only in the house. It's so darn hot...and my Maya is volumnious...and HOT! Still, I'm going to the NYC Babywearing meeting this Saturday and hope to pick up some tips.

I'm going to feel like such a big dork with my wrap ignorance. I wish I'd tried harder to figure it out when my daughter was little...in the summer, it's difficult just to get out....*sigh*

I guess my post derailed....what I wanted to say was that I've decided to give the wrap another go...hope I can figure the thing out...


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2amelia*
....now, at 8 months and 20+ pounds I need more support for long wearing sessions.... I'm sure I'll keep using it, but I think we'll get an ergo soon.









I'm trying an Ergo at my NINO meeting this weekend. I already tried a Patapum and its uncomfortable under the arms in the front carry.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Yay! What size is your MW, by the way? It sounds like it may be too big. Don't feel like a dork at the meeting! Everyone will be really nice and helpful, I promise!

Letia, the Ergo and Patapum are pretty much identical in basic structure. What about a MT? I prefer the MT to buckles and straps carriers like the Ergo because they're a bit more flexible and versatile. You can tie a MT several different ways to make it feel different, even in the same carry.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

That's what I heard. I was just wondering if by any chance it would be more comfortable for whatever reason. Maybe I might get a Sutemi to try too. I could never get the Onbu like I wanted it and it just seemed to take so long to get her in and out, so I was looking at something that didn't have ties....I should give it a whirl though. I tried a RS again and on a good day I like it. I might suprise myself!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Have you seen these: http://www.miguelinspired.com/
It's a MT with buckles. People seem to really like them. I think an easier alternative is to just put a no-sew buckle onto the waist straps of your MT, but still tie the shoulder straps. That way it's a bit more streamlined, but you still have the versatility of doing the top straps different ways. I think you really give up a lot of versatility when you opt for buckles. That's pretty much true for any sling--the more gadgets you add to it, the more complicated and less versatile it becomes. The rings on ring slings are about as gadgety as I get, lol. I can't even stand adjustable pouches.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

nooooooooooooo.....







She recommends a RS for a hip carry....what's a new sew buckle? What MTs have that or is that something that is custom? MTs are so beautiful...I might suprise myself if I can get something more streamlined.
















sling hyena! :LOL


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

It's just a buckle of this type that can be threaded onto the waist straps without having to be sewn on. I think you can find them at fabric stores usually.

I agree that a ring sling or pouch is quicker and easier for hip carries than anything else, especially if you have a toddler who will be up and down, or if you're running multiple errands and will be in and out of the car.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

She just weighs on me so much....like today running errands.


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's my 2 problems:

1. I have a ring sling (Maya) and a pouch (Hotsling) and an 8-week old. Whenever I put her in either sling, she immediately spits up a ton!







How do I avoid this?

2. She doesn't care much for the cradle carry (grunts and can't breathe well). Today I tried the kangaroo carry with feet in, since she can't hold up her head for long periods yet. Either crossed in front or frogged to either side of me -- her feet seem SO uncomfortable!









Help!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

You could try a front carry in the hotsling (kind of like a modified cradle carry): http://hotslings.com/wearing/front.php

Or a tummy to tummy:
http://www.kangarookorner.com/images/dvdtttlarge.gif


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom*
You could try a front carry in the hotsling (kind of like a modified cradle carry): http://hotslings.com/wearing/front.php

That's the one we do use, but she still spits up right away and fusses after about a half hour in the sling.

Quote:

Or a tummy to tummy:
http://www.kangarookorner.com/images/dvdtttlarge.gif
That's the same as the kangaroo or snuggle. Feet uncomfortable in front.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I was another Maya Wrap hater. It just made me so mad!







I ended up getting a Moby Wrap and a Summer Sling and love them both. I sold my Maya Wrap on eBay recently.
I had a feeling that it might work better when DS was older, but I just didn't even want to try it again. I think I'm going to try a Mei Tai next when DS gets to heavy for the Moby.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Another Maya hater here. I tried *everything* the previous posters mentioned, but the fabric kept slipping, and the rings would slide down and dig into my breasts - ouch! It didn't matter where the rings started.

After 3 months of fighting with the Maya, I sold it and bought a Hotsling. It took me all of 5 minutes to figure it out and I LOVED it.

I don't think there is any sling that works for everyone. I think the Maya works well for some women (who love it) and terribly for others (who end up hating it). Neither camp can understand the other's point of view.

I'm so thankful I found the Hotsling. I was about to give up on baby-wearing since nothing worked. The more conventional carriers I had hurt me terribly too.

We've now moved onto A mei Tai which I'm loving as well.


----------



## gr8tfulmom (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm a former Maya hater, turned Maya lover. It is hands down our go-to sling. When T was a nb I used a zolo, the learning curve was definitely gentler as the fabric is not as stretchy. That newborn phase is so full of anxiety I just had to know once I got him there, he would stay. My dh got the maya for him to use, he loved the fabric, and didn't use it at all. At about 3 mo we started using it and haven't stopped. Even since we got an ergo!


----------



## quaz (May 24, 2005)

taylor made sling.

My maya I had a hard time asjusting, but never had a problem with my taylor made. (plus the batik fabric was incredible and nice and light for my hot climate)

Tammy


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

They have a great sale right now on a slight variation of their new, lightly-padded shoulder style! It is awesome, and there's no shoulder flap so you don't get the rail confusion a lot of people get with the original style. Check it out! http://www.mayawrap.com
The padding is in the shoulder only, so it's not bulky at all and does not interfere with adjusting the rails at all.


----------



## SAHMother (May 25, 2006)

I got my Maya with DS when he was a few mos old, spent a couple days practicing around the house, and loved it. Use it with DD now. She didn't like it as a newborn (I'm very big-busted) except when I carried her on the shoulder (name of the hold escapes me). Put it away for a couple months, took it out a couple of weeks ago, and now we're never without it.

Rachel


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

Update: I gave up on the cradle and snuggle holds. I made up my own hold which has her sitting up in the sling with her head near the rings/shoulder portion and her feet stretched out to the side under my armpit. If I get it right, she can sit up and look around in the Maya. The Hotsling is more cramped, but it works too (I'm more confident with that sling). I am starting to like the adjustability of the rings though! Ivy can hold her head erect for a longer period now, so that has definitely helped too.

She still spits up when I put her in, though. Oh, well!


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I have heard a lot of people complain about the Maya wraps. The constantly adjusting the tail and the general discomfort. I've heard from those same mos that hot dog style fold is much better. Personally, I think the rings being so large on the MW is partly to blame for the difficulty.


----------

